

Ask HN: relocate to Bay Area - eusjnzg

I have been lived in Dallas, TX for almost 10 years. Currently works as a staff engineer.<p>The city is great, but I found in terms of startup opportunity, it is not that good. I tried to find some startup to join in, but there are just rare. I want a perm job and I do want to join an exciting start up. However, I am very frustrated that every day the tons of job posting in Dallas area just about J2EE in some old fashion corporation and non-ending short term contractor jobs.<p>I started to think maybe I shall leave here and come to Bay Area. So my question comes down to:<p>1. What kind of company I shall approach if I want Bay Area ? I did try some startup, but relocation looks like something difficult, so I am not sure I am wrong about this or not.<p>2. How much risk shall I take to join startup ? I have a family to feed, so obviously I don't want to stay in a very short-life startup.<p>3. Maybe my mindset is wrong ? Shall I take some other approach?
Any advise, suggestion and critics are welcome.
======
us
1\. The company you want to approach should be something you're interested in.
You don't want to just join any random startup. Relocating from Dallas to the
Bay is a huge difference (I know because I lived in Dallas for 9 months
before). The cost of living here is much higher so unless you've got something
lined up, you probably don't want to move here as any savings you might have
will dry up fast.

2\. Risk depends on the individual. You have to access the company, the
vision, any funding they've received, etc... among several other factors, and
determine whether or not this is a fit for you.

3\. To answer this part, why part of a startup if you just want a perm job?

~~~
eusjnzg
Thanks for advise.

1\. yes, I am aware of COL is much higher. My expectation is that there is
more opportunities than in Dallas. Did company has much higher expectation for
a person if they need relocate from somewhere else ?

2\. I am totally newbie on "startup" thing, worked mostly in stable company
for years. After I got know hacker news, I found that I got to try startup,
the boring daily job just got crap out of me everyday and I felt I still can
do something. When I searched around Dallas area, it is not even you have many
choices, it is just you have no choice.

from what I read in hacker news, look like chances are much greater in Bay
Area (Sillicon Valley) than anywhere else. If I can find some company can hire
and relocate me, I believe that within a year or two, I can have more
knowledge on startup and more opportunities to work for one I like.

3\. "perm" is just in term that it is not a 3/6-month contractor job. I wish
company has 401k/health plan. Did most startup in Bay Area provide such thing
or just barebone salary ?

~~~
us
1\. Any company that relocates you would probably only do so if they believe
you're the right fit and will perform well. Startups require a lot of work.
Most people that works for a startup do not work a typical 40 hour week,
especially the first hires. Culture fit and time invested is a huge deal for a
lot of startups.

3\. Most offer just salary and possibly equity. It's common until the company
grows bigger.

